
Ask HN: Do you use HN's noprocrast profile setting? - stepstop
I just found noprocrast in the HackerNews FAQ:<p>&gt; It&#x27;s a way to help you prevent yourself from spending too much time on HN. If you turn it on you&#x27;ll only be allowed to visit the site for maxvisit minutes at a time, with gaps of minaway minutes in between. The defaults are 20 and 180, which would let you view the site for 20 minutes at a time, and then not allow you back in for 3 hours.
======
sieste
I tried it, but it wouldn't allow me to read HN, so I disabled it again :)

------
DanBC
I have used it. I need to start using it a bit more often.

------
searchableguy
Sometimes.

------
detaro
occasionally

